# The London Pet show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

For all with any kind of pets how about a day at the London Pet Show.

London Pet Show - Home


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh i would love to go!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I feel a bit silly asking this cause i have the website right infront of me but can't find the info  does anyone know when all the cats will be there or is it both days?
oh i hate choosing which day to go incase i miss the best bits lol!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Sat and sunday for the cats .

I,m probably going on sunday ,as one of mine will be on exhibition


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

They will be there both days, we are going on exhibition with Jack and Hobnob, not sure which day yet.



Gem16 said:


> I feel a bit silly asking this cause i have the website right infront of me but can't find the info  does anyone know when all the cats will be there or is it both days?
> oh i hate choosing which day to go incase i miss the best bits lol!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it worth a long, hard journey to get there? The website doesn't have much information on traders that will be there etc. I know what's going on with the cat exhibitions because of the GCCF, but that's about it.


----------

